# buserelin left out of fridge



## swissbump (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi,

I just realised that my vial of buserelin was left out of the fridge for 2 days, it was put back in thebag wit the syringes. Do I need to replace it?


Swissbump


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

You can keep it at room temperature if you want to. So long as it is used within 28 days of taking it out of the fridge.

Hope all goes well with cycle   
Maz x


----------

